
Show HN: Do you drink too much? - pcmaffey
https://www.slog.app
======
pcmaffey
Earlier this year I tracked how much I drank in a spreadsheet. Bringing
awareness to the issue for a few months helped establish a healthier balance.
Then I got away from it...

So yesterday I threw together this logging app as a more improved version of
the spreadsheet. It's stupid simple. It stores the data in local storage.
There are a hundred ways I could make it better. If this is helpful to people,
I will.

~~~
qnsi
But how about giving some feedback to the user? I clicked 0 and got confused
by the calendar view. I filled one week and got no feedback, but big zero on
the right.

What is the purpose? Better looking spreadsheet?

~~~
pcmaffey
Purpose is easy way to log the data and summarize it. Right now, I total up
for the week. Could certainly show other totals, trends, etc.

What feedback would you hope to see?

------
DanBC
Is this about alcohol?

People in England don't have much idea about what current guidelines say, nor
how much alcohol is in what they're drinking, nor how many servings they've
had.

Is one glass of wine one drink or three? Is a pint of beer one drink or three?

I'm mildly concerned that people will enter servings, (one pint today, two
glasses tomorrow) and end up with a low number, say 10 drinks per week, and
think they're doing ok when they're actually drinking over recommended limits.

~~~
pcmaffey
Interesting, in the US 1 drink is pretty standard. 1 pint of beer, 1 glass of
wine, 1 hard liquor drink. Obviously, the amount of actual alcohol can vary
pretty greatly (even in beer, eg. a pilsner vs an IPA).

This is definitely focused on "servings", which seems like an easy shorthand
to track what you're drinking at a level that's comfortable for you. Of
course, if you don't remember how much you drank last night, then, that might
be an issue.

